# Palette Haul- Like whoa.



## MerittoriousRex (Dec 29, 2008)

Okay Guys...

Brace yourself.






4 Different Gel eyeliners/Eyeshadow Bases (Glamorous Cosmetics)











Pigments= <3 (Glamorous Cosmetics)





88 Color Palette from coastal Scents






Trio Blush in Pink ( Glamorous Cosmetics)





Trio Blush in Peachy (Glamorous COsmetics)





6 Piece Blush Palette in Rose ( Glamorous Cosmetics)






Make your own palette- at glamorous Cosmetics



Phewwwwwwwwww I think I'm done. Thank the Hubby.

You can get these products at GlamorousCosmetics.ecrater.com and coastalscents.com

Some of the products from glamorous are new so if you don't see it on the website- then you can call and order - 347-497-1855.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)

Great colors...enjoy


----------



## MerittoriousRex (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont even know what to use first...


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 29, 2008)

How are you liking the glamorous products? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love to hear a review and hear what they are like compared to MAC shadows? even see some swatches? I love hearing about new products, enjoy your haul!


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_How are you liking the glamorous products? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love to hear a review and hear what they are like compared to MAC shadows? even see some swatches? I love hearing about new products, enjoy your haul!_

 
I second a review and swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those blush palettes look so pretty...enjoy your goodies!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 29, 2008)

great stuff!!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 29, 2008)

fun colors!! thanks for sharing <3


----------



## MerittoriousRex (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll post swatches later on tonight hopefully, you guys are gonna love this stuff. 

And she gives such good deals on the website if you buy more then one thing. Just email her and its like " sure, i'll throw this in for free." That's prob why I have mostly the whole collection.


----------

